# Kids Soccer



## pat1972 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hoping for a little bit of information looking to heading out to Cyprus in July/August with family 3 kids eldest 11 year old boy plays a lot of soccer and rugby hoping to give him some good news about clubs/teams he can join we will be living around Nicossia A ny information would be greatly appreciated.
Tks


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

I know there are at least a couple of teams for kids. I will try and find more info as I don't think they're on the web.

I'm also fairly certain there's a kids rugby team; use the contact form to find out details. Barbarian Bulldogs - Nicosia Barbarians Rugby Football Club - Cyprus


----------

